# Fun Snake ID



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 29, 2013)

So guys, this has actually already been ID'd for me from multiple trusted sources, but I didn't ID it myself. 

I thought since the photo quality was pretty poor I'd put it up here and see how you guys went IDing it, and I'll let you know if you're right or not. 




Untitled by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Untitled by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Untitled by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

I'll let you know location once someone gets it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 29, 2013)

I know nothing about snake Identification, but seeing as a incorrect identification in this thread is not really relevant, I'll take a guess at this being Pseudechis australis.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 29, 2013)

Western Brown


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2013)

_Pseudonaja nuchalis_


----------



## phatty (Apr 29, 2013)

taipan


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 29, 2013)

Ringed Brown


----------



## phatty (Apr 29, 2013)

*Pseudechis weigeli*​


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 29, 2013)

A snake


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 29, 2013)

Well since no ones got it yet I'll throw a couple bones. 




Untitled by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Between Wanaaring and Tibooburra NSW.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 29, 2013)

Pseudonaja textilis


----------



## Trent005722 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mulga?


----------



## JrFear (Apr 29, 2013)

Clearly a Keelback - _Tropidonophis mairii _


----------



## wrecked (Apr 29, 2013)

Strap-snouted brown snake


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 29, 2013)

Well Wrecked has it guys. Strap-snouted Brown Snake, _Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha_. It was a beautiful snake in the flesh and I was rather sad I wasn't able to capture pictures of it to the standard I like. Maybe next time.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 29, 2013)

Why is it not in any books including complete guide to reptiles of australia???


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 29, 2013)

Its a shield-snouted brown not a strap snouted brown


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 29, 2013)

Isn't that technically still a Western Brown?

Western Brown Snakes (nuchalis-complex) - Australian Museum


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 29, 2013)

> Why is it not in any books including complete guide to reptiles of australia???
> Its a shield-snouted brown not a strap snouted brown



It is in that book, and that is simply a different common name, both are regularly used. I prefer Strap-snouted. 



> Isn't that technically still a Western Brown?
> 
> Western Brown Snakes (nuchalis-complex) - Australian Museum



That source you've linked tells you it has been split from the Western Brown, of which it was once grouped as a complex???


----------



## eipper (Apr 29, 2013)

Strap snouted brown snake Pseudonaja aspidoryncha.


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 29, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> That source you've linked tells you it has been split from the Western Brown, of which it was once grouped as a complex???



I understand that, I just thought to be fair when people were guessing 'western brown' you might have asked for scientific names  Just a thought that popped into my head and believe me, they're not all good  I didn't take a guess so no strap off my snout


----------



## eipper (Apr 29, 2013)

the name Western Brown is now restricted to P. mendgeni


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 29, 2013)

eipper said:


> the name Western Brown is now restricted to P. mendgeni



I thought it was Nuchalis?


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 29, 2013)

nuchalis is now the Northern brown snake


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 29, 2013)

Shambulah said:


> nuchalis is now the Northern brown snake



Haha, I gotta lay off the beers  It even said that in the article I linked to. 5 beers down and the goggles start to kick in


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Adding a note*

An excellent example of where scientific names are required to remove all doubt as to the intended identity of an animal. The common name "Strap-snouted Brown” was previously used to apply to the _nuchalis_ complex. It is now used by a percentage of people to specify _P. aspidorhyncha_. Yet at the same time an alternative common name of “Shield-snouted Brown Snake” is being touted as the appropriate common name for this species. The only way round this problem is to use scientific names first up in ID threads, and then the preferred common name of the poster can be attached if desired and used thereafter without confusion.

Blue

EDIT: Please note, I did say "without confusion" - that is not the same as "without argument"...


----------

